# 9pt



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

He's not big but, with going 2 years and no deer harvested. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats...he's gonna look great in the freezer!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that buck! 
Great shot!!
Broadside thru the pumper hard to pass....You take em when you get a chance to.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

who cares what size it is, you had a successful hunt and meat in the freezer! Congrats!



I've been getting worried about the population in my area....... I have not seen any deer since the last warm spell........ 0......... I'm going out this weekend to scout the area, check my stand and post no trespassing signs cause the neighbors land is in foreclosure and we want to discourage anyone from trespassing. I'm hopeing I don't find any EHD affected deer.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

The counts are down in the area I hunt as well and have been for the last few years. Last night's hunt was the most I had seen in one sit in like, well, 3 years. lol. It was nice to see the activity again.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on a fine deer!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I went out to my stand yesterday... all the stands are gone (not my stand) from the neighbors property... it doesn't look like anyone has been in the area all season... so I am hopeful. We didn't smell any dead deer in the area, the creek on the neighbors side was clear. 

Oh, and I finally found my utility/bow hanger that went missing........ it's screwed in the tree about 20 ft in the air where the neighbor had their stand......how considerate for them to leave it for me..... A ss Hats

I did see one heck of a big rub on a couple trees near my stand, so I am hopeful that I'll have a chance at a nice buck.

I really need to get a game cam!!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice buck BABY:evil:!So are you still hunting or are you done?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Nice buck BABY:evil:!So are you still hunting or are you done?


Thanks. Oh I'm still hunting. I still have another buck tag and a doe for private land.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Wendy said:


> I went out to my stand yesterday... all the stands are gone (not my stand) from the neighbors property... it doesn't look like anyone has been in the area all season... so I am hopeful. We didn't smell any dead deer in the area, the creek on the neighbors side was clear.
> 
> Oh, and I finally found my utility/bow hanger that went missing........ it's screwed in the tree about 20 ft in the air where the neighbor had their stand......how considerate for them to leave it for me..... A ss Hats
> 
> ...


Be glad it was only a bow hanger that came up missing. I've had over 5 stands stolen off the property in the last 2 years. A holes!!!!! Karma is a mother and I'm sure they will get theirs some day. Meanwhile, I hunt as much as I can.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on the buck River Lady! Nothin wrong with Good Eats! :corkysm55 I've been out quite a bit and have yet to see a deer. But then, I hunt state land....:rant::16suspect:rant:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good to hear from you Anish. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad to be back on here. I have been so damned busy lately that I havent had much of a chance to get on here, let alone do any fishing . Hoping that will change this afternoon . I should be on like usual since the weather is cooling down which means I'm into my slow season. I'ts good to get back on here .


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job! now with the time change, I have only gotten out on weekends. Haven't seen a deer in some time! Patience, patience. Are you staying home for the gun opener?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Barb. I do not go north anymore. My son, daughter and myself hunt in Howell.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice Buck. Congrats!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, congrats.......dang, you are posting today, you must be stuck at work like me!!!!!!!!! Or were you just up getting ready for the gun opener?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I was up getting ready for gun openener of course. With great success also.


----------

